# U.S. uncovers major Russian spy ring



## old medic (28 Jun 2010)

U.S. uncovers major Russian spy ring
Stewart Bell, National Post · Monday, Jun. 28, 2010
http://www.nationalpost.com/news/uncovers+Russian+ring+three+posed+Canadians/3212330/story.html




> TORONTO — The FBI has arrested a Russian spy ring whose members were posing as Canadian citizens, the Department of Justice announced this afternoon.
> 
> Eight “deep cover” agents working for the Russian Federation and two others on a similar mission were arrested Sunday in New Jersey, Virginia and Boston.
> 
> ...


----------



## old medic (28 Jun 2010)

http://www.france24.com/en/20100629-espionage-ten-arrested-spying-russia-usa-northeast-fbi-department-justice



> AFP - Coded radio messages. Buried money. False identities. Hidden video cameras in hotel rooms. The complaints unveiled Monday against 11 Russian agents read like the pages of a Cold War spy thriller.
> 
> The Justice Department documents outline the activities and spycraft of a ring of alleged "deep-cover" long-term agents who had adopted American or Canadian identities to spy against the United States on behalf of Russia.
> 
> ...


----------



## old medic (28 Jun 2010)

Meanwhile...  back in B.C.


> B.C. Premier Gordon Campbell says allegations by the head of CSIS that some B.C. politicians and municipal officials are under the influence of foreign governments are shocking and irresponsible.
> 
> Campbell says Canadian Security Intelligence Service director Richard Fadden's statements are unprofessional and call into question the inner workings of Canada's spy agency.


http://www.cbc.ca/politics/story/2010/06/23/bc-campbell-fadden-csis-reaction.html

(yes, I know it's five days old)


----------



## hold_fast (28 Jun 2010)

I'm sure the US has some of the same over in Russia, though.


----------



## Rogo (28 Jun 2010)

This all seems like too much at once, I want to believe what the press says but if this is all 100% true (which it never is) then why would the governments release all this information to the public/press?


----------



## ShortBus (28 Jun 2010)

hold_fast said:
			
		

> I'm sure the US has some of the same over in Russia, though.


Of course. But if American agents were caught, their fate may not be known by the public like this.


----------



## REDinstaller (28 Jun 2010)

Commercial/Industrial Spying is also a very demanding use of spy's. Why use your own capital funds to develop, when you can steal for next to nothing.


----------



## OldSolduer (28 Jun 2010)

This should surprise no one. Every country does it to every other country, even to allies. 

I'm sure that some Pollyannas with lace undies are wringing their hands over this....


----------



## tomahawk6 (28 Jun 2010)

Its hard to roll up a network without some help.


----------



## REDinstaller (28 Jun 2010)

I'm sure the Toronto Police would love to have a person on the inside of the Black Bloc.


----------



## Rogo (29 Jun 2010)

Tango18A said:
			
		

> I'm sure the Toronto Police would love to have a person on the inside of the Black Bloc.



Oh I am sure there were no shortage of plain clothes officers mixed in the groups.

In fact I saw a youtube clip with some of them.


----------



## REDinstaller (29 Jun 2010)

How did you know they were plainclothes officers? Did they wear signs on their backs???


----------



## Rogo (29 Jun 2010)

They separated from the running demonstrators to form a line with the riot police all of them also had extendable batons out and held them in the normal raised over the shoulder police way.


----------



## REDinstaller (29 Jun 2010)

Then how does this act lend to the fact the Toronto Police would like to have an insider placed inside the Black Bloc. There isn't a single Spy/Protester ring that I know of that would have its membership/ Agenda exposed by a plainclothes officer. The pers that do these jobs are called Undercover, and you wouldn't catch them joining a line of riot control officers on Youtube, they would take a beating just to prove their temp alliance with the Black Bloc / Spy network to work their way deeper in to the network.


----------



## old medic (29 Jun 2010)

Tango18A said:
			
		

> How did you know they were plainclothes officers? Did they wear signs on their backs???




Some did. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6XgEI5dCrE


----------



## Rogo (29 Jun 2010)

old medic said:
			
		

> Some did.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6XgEI5dCrE



The one at 0:18 looked like a scary version of carrot-top.


----------



## old medic (29 Jun 2010)

Cyprus police say 11th alleged Russian spy purports to be Canadian 
Pete Yost,Tom Hays
New York — The Associated Press 

copy at: http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/world/cyprus-police-say-11th-alleged-russian-spy-purports-to-be-canadian/article1622750/




> A shadowy money man for a Russian spy ring whose members were assigned a decade or more ago to infiltrate American society has been captured overseas, authorities said Tuesday. He was the last of 11 suspects named in a huge bust that threatens to tear recently mending relations between the U.S. and Russia.
> 
> The 11th suspect, using the name Christopher Metsos and purporting to be a Canadian citizen, was arrested at the Larnaca airport in Cyprus while trying to fly to Budapest, Hungary, police in the Mediterranean island nation said. He was later released on bail.
> 
> ...


----------



## vonGarvin (29 Jun 2010)

Wow, just wow.  This takes me back to the Cold War.  But, I guess Russia and the USA still play that Grand Old Game, no?


----------



## Retired AF Guy (29 Jun 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Wow, just wow.  This takes me back to the Cold War.  But, I guess Russia and the USA still play that Grand Old Game, no?



Never stopped.


----------



## old medic (29 Jun 2010)

Ottawa probes spy ties
Stewart Bell, National Post
29 June 2010
http://www.nationalpost.com/news/Ottawa+probes+ties/3217743/story.html


> Canada has launched an investigation to determine whether suspected members of a Russian spy ring operating in the United States were using Canadian travel documents.
> 
> The FBI says four Russian spies on a “deep-cover” mission in the northeast Unites States were posing as Canadians, including alleged ringleader Christopher Metsos, who was arrested in Cyprus on Tuesday.
> 
> ...


----------



## old medic (30 Jun 2010)

Alleged Russian spy ring members led typical American lives
The charges against 11 suspects expose a surprising – and mundane – side to modern espionage.
The LA Times
Link: http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/nationworld/la-na-russian-agents-lives-20100630,0,2612383.story?page=1



> Reporting from Montclair, N.J. —
> Richard and Cynthia Murphy grew lettuce in a backyard garden, walked their daughters to the school bus each morning, and swapped Christmas cards with neighbors who had moved to Texas.
> 
> Their modest three-bedroom house sported maroon shutters and a wrap-around porch, and sat on a winding street in a well-heeled suburb across from Manhattan. They drove a green Honda Civic.
> ...



Continues at the link


----------



## CougarKing (30 Jun 2010)

> *Family caught up in spy drama wants answers*
> 
> Wed Jun 30, 2:11 AM
> 
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (30 Jun 2010)

And now a femme fatale?

(photo originally from CBS news)








> Associated Press link
> *
> US suspect dubbed femme fatale of Russian spy case*
> 
> ...


----------



## TimBit (30 Jun 2010)

I would gladly interrogate her  ;D

That being said, having been to Russia for a while and knowing quite a few... she looks Russian and she behaves very russian on her photos. That and the fact that they reportedly failed to provide any good info leads me to believe the tradecraft of the SVR might have gone down a bit...


----------



## Journeyman (30 Jun 2010)

TimBit said:
			
		

> ..... she behaves very russian on her photos. .


How does one behave Russian in a Facebook picture?


----------



## TimBit (30 Jun 2010)

Russian women like to strike "poses" for pictures... like, all pictures. I looked up her profile. She does strike a pose every time. They also like to wear fur coats of dubious esthetics by North American standards... she does. They are also generally not afraid to show their body (for the enjoyment of the world) and to dress down, which she did on her public photos. Finally she also has very russian traits, possibly some Ukrainian in too (the round face). I showed those pictures to two colleagues who had lived in Russia and who did not know who she was, and they both correctly guessed she was Russian.

Just saying...


----------



## TimBit (30 Jun 2010)

As for the tradecraft (I forgot), the TIME Magazine also published some more info allegedly relayed by the FBI on some parts of their investigation... 

http://www.time.com/time/nation/article/0,8599,2000396,00.html

If those are true (!), they also seem to point to rather sloppy tradecraft.


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Jun 2010)

> An Ontario family caught up in a global espionage drama wants answers from the Canadian government amid fears they'll now have trouble travelling abroad — or might even get a late-night visit from Russian spies.
> 
> Brampton resident David Heathfield said Tuesday he'd like to hear from authorities in Ottawa after his dead brother's name turned up in U.S. court files about an alleged spy ring run from Moscow.
> 
> The FBI says a Boston-area man accused of being a Russian agent assumed the identity of Donald Heathfield, who died at six weeks of age in Montreal in 1963 ....


Depending on how far back the work to establish the identity went (did they watch this?), wouldn't this sort of "checking to see if someone's dead" loophole be closed by now?  

Edited to add this - I wonder where Mr. Metsos is going to turn up next?


> A Canadian man wanted in connection with an alleged Russian spy ring in the United States has gone missing in Cyprus where he jumped bail on Wednesday, police said.
> 
> Christopher Robert Metsos, 54, was arrested at the island's Larnaca airport on Tuesday after immigration officers discovered his name on a stop list.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rogo (30 Jun 2010)

TimBit said:
			
		

> Russian women like to strike "poses" for pictures... like, all pictures. I looked up her profile. She does strike a pose every time. They also like to wear fur coats of dubious esthetics by North American standards... she does. They are also generally not afraid to show their body (for the enjoyment of the world) and to dress down, which she did on her public photos. Finally she also has very russian traits, possibly some Ukrainian in too (the round face). I showed those pictures to two colleagues who had lived in Russia and who did not know who she was, and they both correctly guessed she was Russian.
> 
> Just saying...



I was really under the impression that all Russians were bears on unicycles.  Atleast that's what family guy taught me.  Hmmm she doesn't look like a bear on a unicycle in her photo.  hihi ;D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWDQJkXfwbo


----------



## hold_fast (30 Jun 2010)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Edited to add this - I wonder where Mr. Metsos is going to turn up next?



I seriously put on my best 'WTF?' face when I heard that they had allowed an alleged spy to post bail.
He's either been ordered dead by the Kremlin, or more likely, found his way out of Cyprus and back to the motherland.


----------



## 57Chevy (30 Jun 2010)

interesting articles............v-e-r-y.....i-n-t-e-r-e-s-t-i-n-g

Apparantly every country has spies, and every country knows that every other country is spying on
any other country, including their own. It's just one big  :worms:  Every now and then someone gets caught and their affiliated countries offer their sincere excuses, pay the piper, and carry on with the
normal daily agenda...........spying included ;D


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (1 Jul 2010)

http://news.ca.msn.com/top-stories/cbc-article.aspx?cp-documentid=24737448

poof he's gone


----------



## daftandbarmy (1 Jul 2010)

TimBit said:
			
		

> Russian women like to strike "poses" for pictures... like, all pictures. I looked up her profile. She does strike a pose every time. They also like to wear fur coats of dubious esthetics by North American standards... she does. They are also generally not afraid to show their body (for the enjoyment of the world) and to dress down, which she did on her public photos. Finally she also has very russian traits, possibly some Ukrainian in too (the round face). I showed those pictures to two colleagues who had lived in Russia and who did not know who she was, and they both correctly guessed she was Russian.
> 
> Just saying...



Like most women in New Joisey, or Surrey (BC)?


----------



## TimBit (1 Jul 2010)

> Like most women in New Joisey, or Surrey (BC)?



Do they really wear fur coats in BC? That`s just wrong...


----------



## old medic (1 Jul 2010)

Anna Kushchenko  -alias Anna Chapman : photo located on the russian website Odnoklassniki, a russian version of classmates.

Photos are coming out. The Press is digging deep in the U.S.


----------



## Rogo (1 Jul 2010)

old medic said:
			
		

> Anna Kushchenko  -alias Anna Chapman : photo located on the russian website Odnoklassniki, a russian version of classmates.
> 
> Photos are coming out. The Press is digging deep in the U.S.



If she is married we'd have a real life Mr and Mrs Smith movie right here.  She definately has the looks for it.


----------



## sean m (1 Jul 2010)

Wonder what sentences these people would get, if the DOJ says they have been monitoring them for ten years. Would it be life sentences? Guys like Aldrich Ames got life sentences, or was that because he got people killed?


----------



## old medic (1 Jul 2010)

http://www.ctv.ca/CTVNews/World/20100701/Spying-for-russia-100601/
The Associated Press
Date: Thursday Jul. 1, 2010 8:15 PM ET



> NEW YORK — A prosecutor warned Thursday that a powerful and sophisticated network of U.S.-based Russian agents were eager to help defendants in an alleged spy ring flee the country on bail. U.S. authorities also said one defendant confessed that he worked for Russia's intelligence service and others had large amounts of cash.
> 
> "There are a lot of Russian government officials in the United States who are actively assisting this conspiracy," Assistant U.S. Attorney Michael Farbiarz told U.S. Magistrate Judge Ronald L. Ellis as he argued that those arrested last weekend should remain held without bail.
> 
> ...


----------



## old medic (2 Jul 2010)

Two more Russian spy suspects admit using fake names 
Kathleen Miller
Alexandria, Va. — The Associated Press 
Copy at: http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/world/two-more-russian-spy-suspects-admit-using-fake-names/article1626714/



> Prosecutors say two more suspects in an alleged Russian spy ring have admitted they are Russian citizens living in the U.S. under false identities.
> 
> In a court filing Friday, prosecutors said the defendants known as Michael Zottoli and Patricia Mills told authorities after their arrest that their real names are Mikhail Kutzik and Natalia Pereverzeva.
> 
> ...


----------



## hold_fast (4 Jul 2010)

I have come to the conclusion that the US government made the apprehension and discovery of these Russian spies as a conspiracy to promote the movie _Salt_, with Angelina Jolie.


----------



## George Wallace (4 Jul 2010)

Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.

*MI5 probing link between royals, accused Russian spy*
04/07/2010 7:15:29 PM
CTV.ca News Staff 


LINK 

*British intelligence agency MI5 is investigating an extraordinary link between the "glamorous" accused Russian spy Anna Chapman and the royals, following reports she haunted popular London hangouts in a bid to meet Princes William and Harry. *

According to a British tabloid, the red-haired 28-year-old daughter of a teacher and a Russian diplomat had the young princes clearly in her sights. 

In a report published Sunday, The Sunday Mirror suggests Chapman was fixated with the pair, going so far as to infiltrate their social circles to meet them. 

Following the split from her British husband Alex Chapman in 2005, Anna Chapman reportedly became a regular at the swanky London "Boujis" nightclub favoured by the young royals. 

Protecting the royals in the club's atmosphere of hedonistic, alcohol-fuelled partying has long been a security headache. So much so, Prince Charles reportedly banned the pair from the club in the summer of 2006, after a pair of bloody brawls on its doorstep. 

Now, no one can say for sure whether Chapman ever rubbed shoulders with the Princes. But Garry Toffoli of the Canadian Royal Heritage Trust thinks the mere attempt is cause for concern. 

"I think the attempt would be worrying because of the possibility of a successful encroachment into the circle of the Royal family (is) potentially damaging." 

But Toffoli says the more things change, the more they stay the same. 

"George Washington authorized a plan to kidnap Prince William during the American Revolution," Toffoli told CTV News. "The Royals were worried about American spies, now they're worried about Russian spies. Some things don't change." 

The Sunday Mirror reports that Chapman did manage to meet royal confidant Jake Parkinson-Smith several times before the Boujis general manager was fired after being caught with cocaine. 

Chapman also befriended London socialite Shoshana Dadoun. 

Beside Boujis, Chapman was also a regular at other royal haunts including the nightclubs Movida and Tramp, as well as the Japanese restaurant Nobu. 

Chapman left London for the U.S. in 2007. 

In late June of this year, Chapman and nine other alleged spy suspects were arrested in the United States. According to the indictment, she was caught communicating with the Russian intelligence service, the SVR, using a computer attached to a wireless network at a Starbucks coffee shop in January, and two months later from a bookshop. 

She faces a charge of conspiring to act as an unregistered agent of a foreign government, which carries a potential penalty of five years in prison. 

Prepared with files from CTV's Joy Malbon in Ottawa


----------



## OldSolduer (5 Jul 2010)

A far cry from Boris and Natasha of The Rocky and Bullwinkle show!!!

 ;D


----------



## bdave (6 Jul 2010)

TimBit said:
			
		

> Russian women like to strike "poses" for pictures... like, all pictures.  They also like to wear fur coats of dubious esthetics by North American standards. They are also generally not afraid to show their body (for the enjoyment of the world) and to dress down, which she did on her public photos.



Fixed it for you.


----------



## jollyjacktar (7 Jul 2010)

Shared with the usual caveats.  From the Daily Mail.  

Moscow 'offers former Russian colonel and nuclear expert to U.S. in Cold War-style spy swap to bring Anna Chapman home'By Mail Foreign Service
Last updated at 4:36 PM on 7th July 2010
Comments (21) Add to My Stories Russia has offered a mass Cold War-style 'spy swap' deal to the U.S., it was revealed today.

The deal could see up to 11 convicted spies - allegedly including a Russian colonel - exchanged for 'femme fatale' Anna Chapman and her co-accused.
Chapman is being held with nine others in the U.S. on accusations of being part of a 'deep cover' spy ring in the U.S. 

Dmitry Sutyagin said his brother Igor, a former Russian nuclear researcher jailed on charged of spying for the West, was told he will be part of the group.
Russian and U.S. officials met Igor Sutyagin on Monday at a prison in Arkhangelsk, in northwestern Russia, his brother said.
 Swap: Russian arms control researcher Igor Sutyagin as he is sentenced to 15-years in prison for spying for the West in a Moscow courtroom (file photo)
Sutyagin said he was made to sign a confession, although he maintains his innocence and does not want to leave Russia, his brother said.
After the meeting, Sutyagin was transferred to Moscow's Lefortovo prison.
He was arrested in 1999 and convicted in 2004 on charges of passing information on nuclear submarines and missile-warning systems to a British company that investigators claimed was a CIA cover.
Sutyagin's lawyer said Moscow wanted the swap to take place tomorrow - and that her client would initially be sent to Britain. 

According to his brother, Sutyagin said that the Russian officials had shown him a list of 11 people to be included in the swap. 

 Sutyagin could be traded for Anna Chapman, one of the alleged Russian spies being held in the U.S. 
The brother said Sutyagin only remembered one other person on the list - Sergei Skripal - a Russian army colonel who in 2006 was sentenced to 13 years on charges of spying for Britain.
The Russian Foreign Ministry and the Federal Penitentiary Service said they had no comment on the claim.
A spokesman for the U.S. Embassy was not immediately available for comment.
In Washington, FBI spokesman William Carter declined to comment.
Sutyagin denied that he was spying, saying the information he provided was available from open sources.
His case was one of several incidents of Russian academics and scientists being targeted by the Federal Security Service.
They were accused of misusing classified information, revealing state secrets or, in some cases, espionage.
Last week the U.S. arrested 10 people in an alleged Russian spy ring.
Prosecutors say for the last decade the ring has engaged in secret global travel with false passports, secret code words, fake names, invisible ink and encrypted radio. 

The spies were allegedly trying to obtain information about American business, scientific and political affairs. They have been charged with acting as unregistered foreign agents.
An 11th suspect was detained in Cyprus last week, but disappeared after being released on bail, triggering a wide manhunt by embarrassed Cypriot authorities.
The U.S. government has opposed the release on bail of any of the defendants, saying they would flee if they had the opportunity.
News of the swap emerged as the mother of one of the suspects, Anna Chapman, insisted her daughter was no 'Mata Hari'.
Irina Kuschenko also said her daughter was not top of the class - but insisted she was just a normal girl with a normal life. 

But she admitted to Russian newspaper Tvoi Den that her daughter had never been able to rely on her parents, who were constantly away on diplomatic postings. 

'I don't think Anna is a Mata Hari. She had the normal life of a 28-year-old woman,' she was quoted as saying.
'As an ex-teacher, I can say she never quite shined among her peers. But she was good, close to the top of her class.'
She added: 'Anna was always an open, happy child. 

'She deeply loved her grandmother and grandfather and tried to hide from them whatever negative things were happening in her life.
'Life was hard work for her.... She never counted on us. She always tried to achieve everything on her own.'


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/worldnews/article-1292745/Russia-offers-spy-swap-U-S--deal-place-Britain.html#ixzz0t0rdJSdQ


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Jul 2010)

TimBit said:
			
		

> Russian women like to strike "poses" for pictures... like, all pictures. I looked up her profile. She does strike a pose every time. They also like to wear fur coats of dubious esthetics by North American standards... she does. They are also generally not afraid to show their body (for the enjoyment of the world) ....


More than she knew in some cases - this didn't take long:
"Accused Russian Spy Angry Over Sex Photos"


----------



## 57Chevy (7 Jul 2010)

Q.
What do you get on exchanging old spies with old information for "a" new spy with new information? 
A.
10 other spies plus one other if you can find him.


----------



## CougarKing (8 Jul 2010)

> Guardian link
> 
> *'Spy swap' under way as US moves alleged Russian spy ring
> 
> ...


----------



## 57Chevy (9 Jul 2010)

Russia, U.S. swap 14 spies in Cold War-style exchange

Spy Swap 
MOSCOW/VIENNA - The biggest spy swap since the end of the Cold War was underway on Friday as Russia and the United States prepared to exchange 14 agents, defusing an espionage scandal that threatened improving relations. 

The dramatic conclusion to the espionage scandal which has gripped America came after spymasters brokered a deal for 10 Russian spies to be deported from the U.S., in return for four agents being released from jail in Russia. 

In the first step of the carefully choreographed swap, the 10 Russian agents pleaded guilty on Thursday in a New York court to charges against them and were immediately deported. 

Then, around midnight local time, Russian President Dmitry Medvedev signed a decree pardoning four spies serving jail terms in Russia on charges of spying for the West. 

Some of those accused in the U.S. boarded a plane in New York on Thursday night and the same Vision Airlines jet landed in Vienna on Friday, a Reuters witness said. 

Some people were seen boarding a separate Russian aircraft at the airport and then others boarded the Vision Airlines jet. It was not immediately clear who the people were. 

"The United States has agreed to transfer these individuals to the custody of the Russian Federation," the United States Justice Department said. 

"In exchange, the Russian Federation has agreed to release four individuals who are incarcerated in Russia for alleged contact with Western intelligence agencies," it said. 

The spy scandal broke at an awkward time for U.S.-Russia ties, just days after Presidents Barack Obama and Dmitry Medvedev met for a friendly Washington summit last month. 

The U.S. and Russian legislatures are also considering ratification of a key treaty cutting nuclear weapons, something neither side wants to jeopardize. 

Russia's Foreign Ministry said in a statement that the spy swap "gives reason to expect that the course agreed on by the leaders of Russia and the U.S. will be consistently implemented in practice and that attempts to knock the parties off this course will not succeed." 

But the swap itself — which one Russian Internet site quipped was "Russia 10: USA 4" — may add fuel to Republican accusations that President Barack Obama is being too soft on Moscow. 

SPY SWAP 
Relatives of spies on both sides of the swap waited anxiously in Russia — all bar one of the 14 agents are Russian citizens — for news of the swap. Russia's Foreign Intelligence Service (SVR) declined all comment on details of the affair. 

Moscow has always prided itself on bringing trusted agents back home and Washington has agreed to swaps before, though rarely on this scale. 

The largest known Cold War spy swap was in 1985 when more than 20 spies were exchanged between East and West on the Glienicke Bridge in the then divided city of Berlin. 

Spymasters on both sides say that despite generally warmer relations, the two former Cold War foes still fund generous intelligence operations against each other. 

The current scandal broke when the United States said on June 28 it has uncovered a ring of suspected Russian secret agents who were using false identities to try to gather sensitive intelligence on the United States. 

FBI counter-intelligence agents explained that the Russian had communicated with Moscow by concealing invisible text messages in photographs posted on public Internet sites and some had met Russian diplomats from the U.S. mission in New York. 

Russian diplomats said the timing of the announcement, just days after Obama and Medvedev's June 24 summit in Washington, could be an attempt by U.S. hardliners to torpedo the so-called reset in ties that Obama has championed. 

A Kremlin source said Medvedev and Obama's warm relations had allowed the swap deal to be reached so swiftly. 

"This was due to the new spirit set in Russian-American relations and the high level of mutual understanding and trust between the Russian and American presidents that no one will be able to shake," the source said.

           (Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act)


----------



## CougarKing (19 Jul 2010)

;D

Agence-France Presse link



> *Anna 'hottest spy' Chapman wanted by porn company  *
> 
> Mon Jul 19, 5:36 PM
> 
> ...


----------



## 57Chevy (19 Jul 2010)

Great !!.......That might mean a new and improved "James Bond movie" featuring real spies 
 ;D


----------



## old medic (18 Oct 2010)

'Failed' Russian spies get Kremlin's highest honors
By REUTERS 
http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/World/2010/10/18/15732936.html



> MOSCOW - President Dmitry Medvedev awarded Russia’s highest state honours on Monday to a group of sleeper agents who were deported from the United States in a Cold War-style spy swap in July.
> 
> Kremlin spokeswoman Natalya Timakova said the spies had been honoured at a Kremlin ceremony along with other members of Russia’s Foreign Intelligence Service.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rogo (18 Oct 2010)

You have all made the Soviet Uni--uhhh Russian Federation proud.  

I am pleased to award you these medals and this vial of mystery liquid!


----------



## OldSolduer (18 Oct 2010)

I was thinking they were probably subjected to a vigourous course of mineral therapy, pyrotechnically injected at the base of the skull.


----------



## jollyjacktar (19 Oct 2010)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> I was thinking they were probably subjected to a vigourous course of mineral therapy, pyrotechnically injected at the base of the skull.



Ah, it sounds so much more soothing when described this way.   ;D


----------



## old medic (5 Dec 2010)

Follow up article from last month. 

Russian spies exposed by double agent
Stewart Bell, National Post · Thursday, Nov. 11, 2010
http://www.nationalpost.com/news/Russian+spies+exposed+double+agent/3812790/story.html



> On their return to Moscow this past summer, a ring of Russian spies who had spent years living under deep cover in the United States and Canada received a hero’s welcome.
> 
> President Dmitry Medvedev honoured them with medals. Anna Chapman, the “Russian Bond Girl,” posed in lingerie for the Russian edition of the men’s magazine Maxim.
> 
> ...


----------



## 57Chevy (22 Jan 2011)

Russian spy Chapman makes debut as TV presenter

MOSCOW (AFP) - Red-headed Russian spy Anna Chapman has made her debut as a television presenter, hosting a programme about unsolved mysteries in her latest career twist.

Her weekly show, titled "Secrets of the World with Anna Chapman," aims to unravel unexplained mysteries, although the makers have confirmed that this will not include any mention of Chapman’s spying activities :

article continues.....

                    (Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act


----------



## 57Chevy (22 Jan 2011)

57Chevy said:
			
		

> MOSCOW (AFP) - Red-headed Russian spy Anna Chapman



who is actually Anna Kushchenko of lesser renown

quote from Reply #41 (Jim Seggie):
"A far cry from Boris and Natasha of The Rocky and Bullwinkle show!!!"

check out
The Contest
 ;D
                         (Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act


----------

